# The TCoD Youtube Awards



## Kabigon (Jul 26, 2008)

Well welcome to the TCoD Youtube Awards thread.  Here you can post links to funny videos you saw whether they made you laugh cry or throw up.  OR a combination of all three (it made you laugh so hard you threw up and started to cry).  Please when you post videos think about others.  At least 75% of the forums are animal lovers so don't post anything with animals being cruelfully treated (especially that rat getting shocked by those drunken idiots which pissed me off to no end).  Well anyways have fun with it.  

EDIT: Forgot this.  All you do is post a link to a video and and rate it and stuff.  You don't actually get an award although you do get your video link and name posted in this if you actually care.

Anyway, I'll start.

Dr. Tran 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FO0kRE5OTZI

This video was absolutely hilarious and no matter how much I watch it I still laugh, cry then start coughing.

10/10


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 26, 2008)

this already exists like four topics below you


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh sorry.  Didn't notice it.


----------



## Flora (Jul 26, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=owPd2xzvWZA  Watch as Link falls from the sky and drowns!

Hilarious, but would be better if sounds and stuff didn't hurt my ears.

9.5/10


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 26, 2008)

That one was funny.  The music got on my nerves though.

9/10

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FO0kRE5OTZI

No one rated this one yet.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 26, 2008)

Dr. Tran - 7 / 10 It began to get repetetive
Link Fall - 8 / 10 Ow my ears...


----------

